# Greetings from houston....



## d6520 (Mar 24, 2011)

my seedlings popped out 3/13/11, they seem to be doing just great!!! i am really excited first time grower, i have 5 ladies 3 iced grape fruit, 1 super silver lemon haze, 1 phat fruitty. im planning on doing 3 weeks under t5 flourecent lights  after next week they should go under 2 600 watt hps idk if its too soon here is my vegging/flowerin room im still workin on it since today for the first time i turned it on and sadly the temperatures reached 102 degrees f. the small intake fan was not connected yet, i ran out opf time im hopeing that that will bring it down a cuple of degrees... can i get some constructive critisism by some experienced growers???


----------



## d6520 (Mar 24, 2011)

also i been doin 24/0 since 3/17/11 i been spraying 35ml/gal of rhizotonic on the leaves only and i am only using a fraction of the recomended nutes, im getting great root results. they were transplanted to those pots 2 days ago i wonder if 18/6 would be better,i dont mind spending the extra bucks on lights if i do 24/0 i want more compact bushy plants


----------



## d6520 (Mar 25, 2011)

i placed my 5 girls under 2 600 watt hps lamps air cooled temperatures inside the closet with the door closed reach anywhere from 81 degrees f to 87 if i leave the door to the closet open the temperature would be steady between 82 and 84 degrees f. i have 1 6" can fan that cools the lights, at the same timeits suckin hot air out the room. i have 2 low intake vents bri9ngin cool air from the room inside the closet, the problem is that i am not happy with those temperatures.... any advise on how to keep my temperatures atleast around 80 degrees f????


28 views and no replies.....not butt hurt....


----------



## d6520 (Mar 25, 2011)

any advice out there???


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 25, 2011)

butt hurt...never gets old. Is your question on temps? I see they sold you on the white ducting...


----------



## d6520 (Mar 26, 2011)

yea, i had switched my girls under my 2 600 watt hps lights yesterday... i went back this morning and checked on them, and the temperatures were 93... i really got startled and put them back under my t5 lights. i wont be able tyo use my bigger closet untill i can controll my temp. im basically lookin for advise on how to sucsessfully run my 2 600 wat hps 24/0 with out temperatures going over 86... i would be happy with 86, 82 would be much better. i have 1 6" can fan and 2 low intake vents as u can see in da pic.... i took apart all my white ductin and right now im thinkin of how to put it so that my room can drop a about 10 degrees... any advise would be greatly appreciated.... what u mean, "they sold me out on the white ducting"???


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just kidding about the white ducting...actually looks a lot studier than the foil. They tried to sell me on it....that's why I said it. It's hard to tell what is really going on as far as your set up from the pics. I can't really tell where the exhaust is.

But as far as your temps, I would say you have way too much length in ducting and too many bends in it. You need a simpler configuration and perhaps another fan.


----------



## d6520 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea I think I went a lil over board on the ductin....you see I was puffin os some hash plant while I was doing this...well I put my 6" can fan inside the room....i see is stupid mistake # 1, ...well that can fan sucks the air out the closet and cools lights at the same time... Now I see I fucked up cause the air inside the closet is hot already so I dont think it will do much cooling....brings me to stupid mistake # 2 the vents thet are out side my closets are blowing air inside the room!! I think I should of put my 6" fan outside the room just cooling the lights, the 2 vents should go inside the closet blowing hot air out, and perhaps add another 6" can fan set up with a timer to blow air in for about 30 min or so time every 3 hours...ima take ur advise and reduce the ductin, might be tomorrow so ill def. Keep postin pics. I really appreciate the input..


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 27, 2011)

No prob. I think if you are running 2 600s, you need a new very powerful fan to blow from outside the closet through the lights and straight back out. You can put this fan on your light timer as there is no need to run it at night.

You can probably hook the existing 6 in fan to a nice carbon filter (can should be an easy match) and just use that soley for exhaust. That alone should cut down on the length of ducting and drop your temps. In both cases, make sure you are exhausting out and not bringing that hot air back in.


----------



## d6520 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice..... Thanks thats what I was kinda thinkin of doing....problem is I dont have a carbon filter I was thinkin of blockin my window with plywood seal it up really good and throw the hot air in the closet out the window... Im In the 2nd floor so im not worried about theives... Although smell would be a problem...i guess I should look into carbon fltrs.... I was thinkin about workin today, but sunday is for church... Ill keep postin pics as they become available


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 27, 2011)

Considering what you have spent already...I would opt for the carbon filter. You should be getting a lot of stank off two 600s in flower. The can fans are easy to fit and have matching filters. There wouldn't be much ducting: filter > fan #1 > duct out. Put this up high. This should increase your exhaust CFMs from your current setup, reducing temps.

Then your lights would be: duct in> fan #2>lights>duct out. This will cool your lights more efficiently and the hot air from the lights will never be in your grow area. Reduce temps some more!

What are the dimensions of the closet? You may only need one of those lights, unless it is really big, in which case I would spread them out a tad more.


----------



## d6520 (Mar 27, 2011)

got ripped off at a grow store... i decided that i wanted to start growing soi went to a store with out doing research first and i let them sell me 2 600 watt hps lights... i know i only need 1 but would it be better if i run both of them at the same time???? i have a ballast that powers bopth of my lights and im afraid that if i run my ballast with 1 light plugged in only, it will mess up i heard both lights need to be running.... alsoanother thing that messes up the light systems are timers??? is that correct ive heard they do... i was thinking of runnin all my cooling and light system by timers


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 27, 2011)

Umm. That's a new one on me. I think everyone uses timers, but I am not the ballast king. Just make sure the timer is heavy duty and rated to handle the watts and amps. More light is generally better if you can keep temps down. I'm not sure if you can run a dual 600 with just one light or not. You gotta watch those guys at the grow store...they don't like to answer a lot questions. "Ah yeah...dude it will be fine". 3rd and 4th trip there..."ah yeah dude now it will be fine". No refunds!


----------



## d6520 (Mar 27, 2011)

u know thats right..... ass holes....cool...my grow area is 4 by 4 and about 12 ft in height as soon as i can get my temps to be around 78 0r 76 with my door closed i will then keep it air tight and start lookin into co2..... would dry ice work as well?????.... i made adjustments on my cooling and light system.. with the door closed and my 6" fan being used only to cool the lights , then realising it out the window, my 2 exaust vents inside the closet pumping hot air out the room then releasing it out the window my low lemp was 79 high temp beinh 82 i think it did pretty good ima run the lights for a while, record my temps and get my girls under the hps asap!!!!


----------



## d6520 (Mar 28, 2011)

si i went back n fixed my bigger closet....i reduced the ducting released the air from the lights out the window...my low temps today with everything running were 84, 86 being the highest...... my 2 600 watt hpsodiums.. and my 2 low outtake vents inside the closet... i did much better that the firstime,... the first time is was like 93 degrees constant...my girs are doing very goodiced grapefruitmore iced grapefruit...my super silver lemon haze........iced grapefruit...phat fruityhere is another pic of my iced grapefruitall my ladies together.......i want my temps to be 77 to 78 when lights are on...should i just blow more fresh air in order to drop it 6 degrees, by using another 6" fan, or should i usethe same 6" fan to blow more air out the room....


----------



## amaretsu (Mar 28, 2011)

your plants look nice and great set up i hope you get the best out of your grow ^_^


----------



## d6520 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks....


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 28, 2011)

fuck ya bro.. hold it down.. i'm guessing you mean houston california? colorado? michigan? lol.. all good bro, do your thingy.. yum, iced grapefruit and super silver lemon haze.. all look nice.. can't wait.. you should make a grow journal.. *toke ..peace

devin's waitin on his plants.. lol this song is hilarious.. at first you're like 'hold on, what?.." then "lol"
[video=youtube;DEDZb59IQ-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEDZb59IQ-Y[/video]


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 28, 2011)

and also, i don't think you got ripped off, actually 2 600's uses a little more power than 1 1000w light but it has way more lumens.. i'd run both of them, you want the most lumens you can get, for veg(blue light) and flower(red light) the more lumens you have, the chunkier your buds will turn out!


----------



## d6520 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks guys..... i would love to start a grow jurnal,./.. but im new to this site and dont know where to start..... would it be possible to change my bulb to a blue spectrum for vegging and then switching the bulb on my lights to red spectrum once i get ready to flower????

thumbs up on devin the dude,.... he a cool cat in my book.... 

i hope my 3 iced grapefriut super silver lemon haze and my phat fruity taste as good as they sound..... next,... ima germinate my next 4 feminized seeds.... vanilla kush... amnesia kush... tora bora... n im not sure but i think grapefruit diesel....


----------



## d6520 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys.... today i finally got my closet running.....2 600 watt hps my girls are looking good!!!!!........... i been veggin for 3 weeks under t5 now,... they just went under my hps lights today i think i want to keep running 24/0 a day.....how much more time should i vegge... i atleast want to yield an ounce per plant..... but i really hope to get 1 pound of dried buds with all 5 plants,.... i am gettin close to the flowering phase so im sure i need to start lookin into nurtients for extra yield..... right now im using all canna a and b plus rhizotonic.... should i just keep it with canna and purchase the bloom nutrients from them or is there a better 1 out in the market????


----------

